# ADHD explained in Portuguese



## decco247

Does anyone know if there are any books or leaflet etc written in Portuguese, my problem is my 10 year old son is still having problems in school because the Teachers just do not understand that ADHD is a condition, after 4 years here he still cannot read, buy the time I get him home he is just too tired to listen to me, and at the weekends he finds it unfair that he has to work, I am pulling my hair out, can anyone help

Thanks


----------



## canoeman

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transtorno_do_déficit_de_atenção_com_hiperatividade

Surely your first port of call should be your Dr with referral to a specialist, that way you have medical backup to condition, and therefore something for school to understand


----------



## decco247

Yes thanks for that I completely forgot about Wikipedia, but yes I have attended the Doctor/specialist about this but they are all about medicating him which has helped but they have not provided and documentation to give to the school or help to work with the school, I speak some portuguese but being in the Alentejo no one really speaks english or has an understanding. They are just all naughty children who get lumped at the front of the class and shouted at a lot, I suspect there are more than just my son there as he is not the naughtyist. I have always dismissed this disorder until I have had to deal with it myself. But you cant be with them 24/7 when they are growing up


----------



## canoeman

Use the terms acronyms from Wiki to get further information TDAH Portugal brings up a lot of sites that might help with school
Hiperactividade: conheça o TDAH - TodoPapás


----------

